# Columbia University and Dr Gershon



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have not read this book yet but hope to soon and have heard its excellent.I am posting this just for the info that is on the page.The second brain http://cpmcnet.columbia.edu/news/journal/a...no2/second.html Serotonin: Is There Anything It Canï¿½t Do? http://cpmcnet.columbia.edu/news/journal/a.../serotonin.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just curious also if everyone understands as much as possible the important role serotonin plays in IBS?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:I've seen the article you posted (2nd link). I haven't had time yet to read the first one. I'll have to try to check it out tonight.It's amazing how serotonin is connected with so many things in the body!JeanG


----------

